
Worldwide Holidays Days API - eulid55
https://www.calendarindex.com/
======
zhte415
Interesting idea, but needs more work.

Scanning the list of countries: Presenting them alphabetically and vertically,
instead of left-to-right, makes much easier scan-ability. Some countries were
also out-of-place alphabetically, e.g. Spain.

No countries with a Friday-Saturday weekend seemed to be present, for example
Bangladesh. Knowing the days of the weekend is really useful and really
related to needing to know public holidays (and I imagine a pretty quick-kill
as it only needs to be input once per country).

I checked public holidays for where I am currently: China. It's wrong.
National week (October 1st to October 7th) is 7 days, not one day, today's the
last day. But the preceding Saturday and Sunday were working days (i.e. there
was a 7 day working week before the 7 day national week of holiday, displaced
weekend).

This seems valuable. But only if accurate and covers everywhere. Which it
isn't now.

I also have an accurate list of international holidays (including weekends) in
Outlook provided by Outlook/Exchange, so where can the value be sold most? For
example, I know a 5-person team in a Fortune 500 that exist solely to make
sure this kind of static data is maintained correctly. Any mistake though is
gonna need a very strong SLA because it will cost them millions if mistakes
happen.

Also, your 'About Us' page doesn't work.

~~~
timclonyy
Thanks for the heads-up. We will take care of this asap

------
stannol
Useless for Germany, since it apparently doesn't have data for states,
counties or cities, all of which can (and do) have different public holidays
in Germany. I'm sure there's more countries where this means the data is
incorrect.

~~~
timclonyy
CalendarIndex rep here. Thanks for your comment here. We provide the data for
all the states and regions for the countries we currently support.

That information is only available via the API, we don't display the
respective state and county holidays on the website.

This list here: [https://www.calendarindex.com/supported-
countries](https://www.calendarindex.com/supported-countries) Shows a list of
all the countries and states we support.

View the API doc to see how the calls are make:
[https://www.calendarindex.com/api-
documentation](https://www.calendarindex.com/api-documentation)

Let me know if this helps or you have other questions.

